# My community tank (now with driftwood)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Spot the puffer









THERE HE IS 









Dino hiding (because he looks like a dinosaur fish thinger)









front view of tank


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

do you have another tank?
because the bichir you have will get big enough to eat most of those fish in about year
but nice tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

christhefish said:


> do you have another tank?
> because the bichir you have will get big enough to eat most of those fish in about year
> but nice tank


haha ya, ive got 5 tanks right now 3 30 gallons 1 10gal and 1 5gal

im thinking about getting rid of 2 of the 30's and moving to something around an 80 gallon


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

also there are a few guppies in the tank that are for the bichir because atm its not big enough to eat any feeder fish i can find in stores


----------

